# How long have you been speedcubing?



## Rainbow Flash (May 3, 2014)

Hi speedcubers!

A few questions:

1. How long have you been speedcubing?

2. What is your average 3x3 solve speed?

3. Have you learnt full OLL/PLL for the Fridrich Method?

4. What is your favourite cube?

Just curious...

I've been cubing for about a month and have an average of around 35 secs. I am still learning the PLL and OLL. My favourite cube is the original 3x3.

Getting better by the day!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 3, 2014)

1 25 months
2 10.2-10.4
3 yes
4 (former) Lubix zhanchi


----------



## Toh Hong Xiang (May 3, 2014)

1. 7 months
2. 20-25, with the occasional sub 20
3. Full pll, 2 look oll with a few algs already
4. Moyu weilong, YJ yulong and Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## AlexCube (May 3, 2014)

1. 8 months
2. 18-21
3. Full PLL (just have to memorize few last algs) and 2-look OLL + many algs
4. Moyu Weilong v1


----------



## kcl (May 3, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Hi speedcubers!
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...



1. 15 months

2. Sub 10

3. Yes, plus some OLLCP and OLS. 

4. Moyu weilong or liying.


----------



## Phillip1847 (May 3, 2014)

1. like 7 months
2. 17-18
3. yupyupyup
4. Moyu WeiLong or LiYing.


----------



## newtonbase (May 3, 2014)

1. 4 months 
2. 50s
3. Most PLLs and some OLLs
4. Weilong


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> 1. How long have you been speedcubing?


16 and a half months.


> 2. What is your average 3x3 solve speed?


I don't 3x3 any more, but I used to average 15 with CFOP and 18 with ZZ (which I switched to before getting bored of 3x3).


> 3. Have you learnt full OLL/PLL for the Fridrich Method?


Full PLL, half OLL.


> 4. What is your favourite cube?


My ShuangRen v2 is the only usable cube I have; my DaYans are dead and my WeiLong is uncontrollable. My SSs can't reverse corner cut and aren't very fast. However, my ShuangRen does lock up quite a bit, and I was looking to buy a new cube (probably a LiYing) after exams. (E: somehow read this as 3x3; my favourite is actually a LingPo)


----------



## Bindedsa (May 3, 2014)

1. 10 months
2. 12.5-13
3. Yes, plus too much other stuff.
4. Weilong


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

4 years now.
16-17
Full PLL, all but 1 OLL. (I should really focus on lookahead, huh?)
I really don't know. I would say Moyu Huanying, but I use most of my cubes roughly equally.


----------



## giorgi (May 3, 2014)

1. 21 months
2. 11.8-12.8
3. Yes. Full Oll and Pll
4. I am still not sure. fangshi, weilong and zhanchi.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 3, 2014)

1. 8 years
2. 14-17
3. Full OLL/PLL
4. Zhanchi, with the YuLong and LiYing being tied for second


----------



## Genesis (May 3, 2014)

5-6 years
Around 17, I guess, I dont practice 333 at all
Nope, 3 left with 3 g perms for PLL, only know cross OLL
SS Aurora


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 3, 2014)

1. 2.5 years now. Man, I'm old :C

2. 10

3. Yes.

4. Dayan Zhanchi, probably


----------



## AmazingCuber (May 3, 2014)

1. A year
2. high 14s
3. Full OLL and Full PLL
4. MoYu WeiLong and Gans III 57 mm


----------



## Coolster01 (May 3, 2014)

1. ~3.15 years

2. ~10.8

3. Yes.

4. DaYan 2x2 (50mm)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 3, 2014)

1. 1.75 years (speed cubing for 1 year)

2. 11-10.6

3. Full OLL and PLL

4. Moyu Aosu 4x4


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 3, 2014)

1. 14 months
2. 11 seconds
3. Yes
4. Can't answer


----------



## Bossman (May 3, 2014)

4 months
sub 20
full pll 2look oll
Cyclone boys feihong, best $3 ive ever spent.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 3, 2014)

8 months
26 second global average
Full PLL and 2 look OLL
Primary WeiLong V1


----------



## Nilsibert (May 3, 2014)

1. How long have you been speedcubing?

1 Year and 4 months, roughly.

2. What is your average 3x3 solve speed?

Anything from 15 to 18.

3. Have you learnt full OLL/PLL for the Fridrich Method?

I still have 1 OLL to learn, been using "full" OLL for a month or 2 now, although some of my algs are quite bad, they were just easy to learn. Gotta work on that.

4. What is your favourite cube?

I do love my Weilong V2 when it comes to 3x3. In general, 3x3 is my favourite, followed by 4x4.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 3, 2014)

1. 6 months on May 9th.(3 week break from cubing for exams which is almost over!! WOOHOO!)

2. Global was 28 seconds. Really hope it didn't get worst from next to no solving for a few weeks. 

3. Full OLL / Full PLL with alt y2 algs for half. Few ZBLL and COLL (Like10 total)

4. Moyu Weilong V2 and Liying


----------



## LNZ (May 3, 2014)

1. How long have you been speedcubing?

If you count the early 1980's Rubik's Cube craze, 33 years. But if you do not, 5 years.

2. What is your average 3x3 solve speed?

About 25 seconds. I have been spending lots of time on my other interests so I have not been using twisty puzzles of late.
Recently Tony Abbott (and his buddies) have been really wierd of late and as a lot of this is science based (ie making people pay $$$ upfront to reiceve vaccinations at a GP, etc), I am looking at it. I have ordered (4x4x3, 3x3 barrel cube and a V-Cube 6b) from hknowstore some new puzzles and this has required me to get back into solving twisty puzzles.

3. Have you learnt full OLL/PLL for the Fridrich Method?

No. I use 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL with some full OLL and some PLL. And I use commutators and cuboid algorithms as "stand in" for some full OLL and PLL.

4. What is your favourite cube?

For 3x3, it is a black V-Cube 3.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 3, 2014)

1. _How long have you been speedcubing?_ - A while. 2006 I started but didn't compete until 2008. 

2._ What is your average 3x3 solve speed?_ - 10-11

3. _Have you learnt full OLL/PLL for the Fridrich Method?_ - Sort of.

4. _What is your favourite cube?_ - 3x3


----------



## Petro Leum (May 3, 2014)

1. 2 years 5 months, with looong breaks
2. TH:13~ OH: 17~
3. PLL, a few OLL. i use ZZ tho.
4. Dayan Zhanchi, specifically the Zhanchi Silk from thecubicle.us


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2014)

1 - almost 4 years with more than 2 year hiatus
2 - 16s
3 - everything plus some coll
4 - dayan lingyun


----------



## Fawn (May 3, 2014)

1. I've been cubing for 5 years about, but I didn't start getting serious about speedsolving until about 13 months ago.

2. My typical average is about 14.5 seconds on 3x3.

3. I know full PLL and almost all OLL cases. I mostly focus on megaminx, though, in which I know 15 PLL cases and around 70 OLL cases. I also know 3 of the CMLL sets.

4. My moyu weilong. I put a lot of time into maintenance for that thing. Although other people who used mine say it's way too fast for them, but I have a light turning style, so I'm very comfortable with it.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (May 3, 2014)

1. How long have you been speedcubing?

1 year

2. What is your average 3x3 solve speed?

25-26

3. Have you learnt full OLL/PLL for the Fridrich Method?

17 PLL's about 10 OLL's

4. What is your favourite cube?


----------



## GuRoux (May 3, 2014)

1.5 years
11 second average
roux 
guhong v2


----------



## NewCube1 (May 3, 2014)

1. 7-8 months
2. 15-16 (14 sometimes)
3. Full PLL and about 30 OLL
4. YJ Chilong for now


----------



## Blurry (May 3, 2014)

1. 1 Year ish
2. Sub20 avrg
3. yep
4. Weilong v2 - Zhanchi is SUPER loose for OH


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 3, 2014)

1. 9 Years!

2. 11 average

3. Full PLL/OLL

4. I don't even know the names of the 3x3's I own. I don't think I care as long as it isn't storebought.


----------



## MarcelP (May 3, 2014)

1). Two years (almost)
2). sub 23
3). Full OLL/PLL
4). Weilong V2


----------



## manstrong (May 3, 2014)

1) 6 years I think
2) Probably around 25s
3) Full PLL/ A lot of OLL
4) Dayan not Zhanchi but one of them


----------



## QQW (May 3, 2014)

1. 4 and a half months
2. avg 21.5
3. PLL+ 22/57 OLL
4. Dayan Zhanchi black(this or v-cube 3)


----------



## Iggy (May 3, 2014)

1. 4 and the half years 

2. 11-12

3. Yup

4. Weilong I guess


----------



## Renslay (May 4, 2014)

1. 9 years
2. 14-15s
3. Full PLL/some OLL (maybe because I don't use Fridrich)
4. Zhanchi


----------



## Tom606060 (May 4, 2014)

1. 3-4 month
2. sub 23.2
3. 19 Plls. 20 Olls? 
4.Moyu Weilong v2


----------



## Escher (May 4, 2014)

May 2008, so it's my 6 year anniversary about now. Jesus.

~8.5 on a good day.

Yes, plus a bunch of random crap for 2GLL/ZBLL/corner control OLLs/ELL.

No idea, all my cubes suck and I'm too poor to get hold of more. Last good cube I've had was an original Guhong.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 4, 2014)

1. 5 or 6 years
2. 13-14
3. I basically know OLLx6, but I use Roux.
4. Shengshou Aurora


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 4, 2014)

6 years, 11.21, yes, moyu weilong.


----------



## cmhardw (May 4, 2014)

1) 15 years and 11 months
2) 16.5 average
3) Yes I know full OLL/PLL
4) My personal bests are all set on a Type C. My competition bests are all set on a ZhanChi. I like the Type C the best for my turning style.


----------



## pi.cubed (May 4, 2014)

1. Started 4 and a half years ago, but had many long breaks/quits
2. 20 
3. 2 look OLL and most of PLL (learnt all of PLL ages ago and have forgotten a few)
4. Cyclone Boys Feihong


----------



## tx789 (May 4, 2014)

1. 5 years
2. 17-18
3. Full PLL and Full OLL minus 4 cases
4. My Main is a Zhanchi. I don't own any of those fancy Moyu 3x3's.


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 4, 2014)

1. 13 months 
2. Sub-15
3. Full PLL and Full OLL except for 10 cases
4. Weilong


----------



## Owen (May 4, 2014)

*1. How long have you been speedcubing?*
Not sure, I started sometime around summer of 2009. 

*2. What is your average 3x3 solve speed?*
20 seconds

*3. Have you learnt full OLL/PLL for the Fridrich Method?*
No.

*4. What is your favourite cube?*
Guhong.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 4, 2014)

1. Under 2 months
2. about 30 seconds
3. I can't solve Fridrich
4. Lubix Moyu Weilong v1


----------



## FJT97 (May 4, 2014)

3 Years
21 secs
full pll, 3/4 oll
fangshi v1


----------



## Gordon (May 5, 2014)

1. almost 3 years, started in June 2011
2. avg. 25 - 27
3. full PLL, 4 cases missing for full OLL
4. atm WeiLong V2 or SuLong


----------



## xlmmaarten (May 5, 2014)

1. 3 months
2. 35
3. PLL(no G or N perms) and a few random easy OLL's
4. I have a dyan zanchi but a friend of my has a moyu weilong v2 and I borrowed it for 15 minutes and broke all my pb's with it so that my favourite xD


----------



## Future Cuber (May 5, 2014)

1. 6 months
2. 18-20
3. 13 plls and 15 olls
4. fangshi shuangren 54.6 mm


----------



## CubeSurfer (May 5, 2014)

1. About a year
2. Around 25 seconds
3. Currently learning OLL/PLL
4. Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 6, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> 1. 6 months
> 2. 18-20
> 3. 13 plls and 15 olls
> 4. fangshi shuangren 54.6 mm


I know that i am slower than you and probably don't have much room for talking, but you should really finish learning full PLL before you keep learning more OLLs. You can thank me later.


----------



## christmasx2 (May 6, 2014)

1. 3.5 years
2. Avg About 24 seconds (best non-comp single, 15)
3. Full PLL, Full OLL
4. Mo YU Wei Long


----------



## mati1242 (May 6, 2014)

1. Around 4 years 
2. 11 - 12 s
3. Full Fridrich 
4. Moyu Weilong for now.


----------



## TheRedBull (May 6, 2014)

1. A little under 1.5 years. But I took a few months break.
2. I average around 35 seconds. My PB is a 22 though, but I got it before my break, so I'm working on getting back there. 
3. 4LLL
4. Zhanchi


----------



## trungams (May 6, 2014)

1. approx 6 months
2. sub 15 (or 14)
3. nope
4. Moyu Weilong


----------



## uberCuber (May 6, 2014)

1. almost 4 years
2. 10.5-11, 3x3 is not exactly my main event
3. yes
4. my SS 6x6


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 6, 2014)

1. 1.5 years
2. 19
3. full pll, most of oll
4. moyu aosu


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 6, 2014)

1. idk, I could solve a cube in 2003-ish, don't really remember when I started trying to get faster
2. low 10
3. no lol
4. for 3x3? weilong


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> 4. my SS 6x6



what even


----------



## Tao Yu (May 6, 2014)

1. 5 years
2. Sub 10
3. Yes
4. Fangshi v2. I don't know how to make my weilong good lol.


----------



## uberCuber (May 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> what even



It was a close battle between my 5x5 and my 6x6, but I had to pick one


----------



## nikhil647 (May 7, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Hi speedcubers!
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...



I have started cubing in spetember 23
8 months
18-21
I have learnt full pll and 2 look oll
Moyu weilong V2


----------



## natezach728 (May 7, 2014)

1. 2.5 years
2. Sub 11 ish haha
3. Yes
4. Probably the Aosu 4x4


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 7, 2014)

3 years
9-10
Full LL
Weilong


----------



## khmaster4 (May 7, 2014)

8 months
20-22
full PLL (except fo g-perms) 2 look oll
and idk maybe the chilong, I was 0.06s away from a sub 20 avg with it today


----------



## rj (May 7, 2014)

2 years
18 or so
Full PLL, most OLL
WEILONG FOREVER!!!


----------



## Jihu Mun (May 9, 2014)

1. 1 year and 5 months 
2. 19~20
3. Full PLL, 40/57 OLL, some COLL
4. Dayan zhanchi is my favorite. Moyu Weisu for 4x4


----------



## Winkers787 (May 9, 2014)

1. 1 Week
2. 53.018 ( my best solve was 34.902)
3. no only 2look for both
4. Zhanchi (my only 3x3)

Is this good, I would like to know?


----------



## Jihu Mun (May 10, 2014)

that's good for only 1 week of cubing. It took me 2 weeks to hit sub 1 minute average using original rubik's 3x3.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 10, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I know that i am slower than you and probably don't have much room for talking, but you should really finish learning full PLL before you keep learning more OLLs. You can thank me later.



Thanks ..but i never wanted to learn all those 15 olls
i just wanted to learn the ones with all the edges oriented ( full edge controll )


----------



## Mia (May 10, 2014)

1. How long have you been speedcubing?
- Since January 2014

2. What is your average 3x3 solve speed?
- About 40-50 sec. Yeah, I'm pretty slow... :'D

3. Have you learnt full OLL/PLL for the Fridrich Method?
- No...t yet. 

4. What is your favourite cube?
- I only have three cubes: Rubik's cube (that really sucks, it isn't even speedcube), MoYu WeiLong and Cyclone Boys 56 mm. The best is WeiLong, because... those other are not so great. :'D


----------



## cubeaddicted (May 10, 2014)

1. 6 months
2. 30-40s
3. Learnt full PLL, not OLL
4. Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## fept zhanchi (May 10, 2014)

1. since Christmas 2013
2.29 secs (29, not 2.29)
3.no, i am only ten so i am still working on my F2L and OLL
4.i own a sticker-less zhanchi but if i had to pick, it would be the rubiks professor cube (5x5x5), which i taught myself how to solve!


----------



## rsquaredcuber (May 11, 2014)

1) 5 months

2) 14 seconds

3)Full OLL and PLL (Just finished)

4)mini Moyu Weilong v2


----------



## Lone wolf (May 11, 2014)

1) 1 month.
2) 49.95 seconds.
3) NO.
4) i dont know.


----------



## maps600 (May 11, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Hi speedcubers!
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


1. About 10 months

2. ~15-17

3. I know full PLL and 2 look OLL. I barely know any other OLLs besides the ones included in 2 look.

4. 55mm Zhanchi

And keep practicing. 35 seconds by a month of cubing is pretty good.


----------



## Arti (May 12, 2014)

1. About 4 months

2. Around 29-30

3. 19/21 PLLs (n perms suck..) 18/57 OLLs 

4. Zhanchi or weilong v1 or fangshi v1 or Guhong v2... The closest one is usually the Zhanchi but they are all Great cubes.


----------



## NewCube1 (May 16, 2014)

I edit my last post.
1. 7-8 months
2. 15 - 16 
3. Full PLL and about 30 OLL. 
4. Shengshou pyraminx.


----------



## Amress (May 16, 2014)

1. almost 9 months
2. 12.5 seconds
3. full PLL and 5 algs left for OLL
4. GuHong for TH and LiYing for OH


----------



## GuRoux (May 17, 2014)

Amress said:


> 1. almost 9 months
> 2. 12.5 seconds
> 3. full PLL and 5 algs left for OLL
> 4. GuHong for TH and LiYing for OH



wow, that's pretty fast improvement


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

Arti said:


> 3. 19/21 PLLs (n perms suck..)


One is first half of a sune, J perm, second half of antisune:
(R U R' U) (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U') (U' R U' R')
Do the U' U' as normal U2, not U2', to do it faster. I've written it as U' U' to show you how easy it is to learn if you already know J perms. As for the other N perm... I hate it and don't know a good alg for it.


----------



## VeryKewlName (May 18, 2014)

1. ~9 months
2. 16-18 seconds
3. 21/21 PLL 12/57 OLL
4. dayan guhong v2 stickerless


----------

